# Gasket diameters for Jotul F400 Castine interior?



## sroof (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi - I need to replace the gaskets on the secondary air chamber assembly inside my Jotul Castine, specifically items 33, 36, and 37 in the parts picture attached below. The Jotul parts list conveniently indicates the lengths needed, but not the diameters. Since I want to minimize down time for my stove, can anyone tell me the diameters of these gaskets? (I think the 33 is a 1/2" wide flat gasket). Many thanks!


----------



## begreen (Feb 6, 2019)

Have a Jotul dealer order the gasket material. I think they are flat gaskets. Hopefully you can order by the foot and just get enough to cover all locations. If having trouble, check the Preston Trading Post or Woodmans.


----------



## knyfe (Nov 2, 2021)

First time stove owner here. I bought a home with a well-used F400 and I'm in the midst of cleaning it up and replacing gaskets.

Picking up on this old thread as I have the same question.  From other posts, it looks like 33 in the diagram in the original post (shorter flat side gaskets) should be 8 inches long, 1/8th inch thick, and 1/4th inch wide.  Does anyone know the correct size for gaskets 36 and 37 in the diagram? I believe 37 is sandwiched between the upper and lower plates of the secondary air chamber and 36 runs around the perimeter, as in this image:


----------



## knyfe (Nov 2, 2021)

Per Jotul dealer:
Diagram 33 is 1/8" thick x 1/4" wide x 8" long. Need two of them.
Diagram 36 (part 129644) is 1/4" by 3ft.
Diagram 37 (part 100038) is 3/8" by 4ft.

But in the diagram, it looks like it 36 & 37 should be the other way around. 36 appears to be the longer, thicker gasket.

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## EbS-P (Nov 2, 2021)

I feel like the longer gasket is the one in between the the top and bottom of the baffle. It’s been a while since I have cleaned so I could be totally wrong.


----------



## knyfe (Nov 4, 2021)

The Jotul dealer must have the sizes for 36 and 37 mixed up. I did double check with them and they told me they were reading straight from the Jotul service manuals.  Here's a photo of the inside top of my secondary air chamber:




You can see by the gasket grooves and the length that the outer gasket is thicker and longer than the inner (which is sandwiched between the top and bottom of the chamber). In any case, I installed 3/8" on the outer and 1/4" on the inner.

I used the Jotul Universal Gasket Kit 157050. The kit did not come with any instructions and no indication of what should go where, but it did provide everything I needed to install new gaskets on the following (with diagram numbers):
- top plate (14 ) 3/8"
- secondary air chamber internal and external gaskets (36 & 37) 1/4" and 3/8"
- burn plate gaskets (33). One on each side. 1/4" wide,  1/8" thick,   8" long
- stove door glass (63) 1/4" self-stick
- stove door (64) 3/8"
- ash door (7) 5/16" self-stick

It also provides gaskets for the smoke outlet (21 - 3/16" self-stick) and ash housing (74 - 3/16" self-stick) , which I decided to leave for another time.


----------

